# Some packages became orphaned



## quicktrick (Apr 15, 2020)

Today I noticed that my Gitlab packages became orphaned.

```
# pkg version -vRL=
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
ca_root_nss-3.51 < needs updating (remote has 3.51.1)
gitaly-12.9.2 ? orphaned: devel/gitaly
gitlab-ce-12.9.2 ? orphaned: www/gitlab-ce
nss-3.51 < needs updating (remote has 3.51.1)
rubygem-aws-eventstream-1.0.3 < needs updating (remote has 1.1.0)
rubygem-aws-partitions-1.294.0 < needs updating (remote has 1.296.0)
.....
rubygem-gitaly-12.9.0.p.r4 ? orphaned: net/rubygem-gitaly
rubygem-google-api-client-0.37.2 < needs updating (remote has 0.37.3)
rubygem-googleapis-common-protos-types-1.0.4 < needs updating (remote has 1.0.5)
```
I checked the repository and did not find those packages there:

http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:amd64/latest/All/

I checked the ports tree and everything seems to be good there:

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/tree/master/www/gitlab-ce
https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/tree/master/devel/gitaly

Do you have any idea what is happening?


----------



## quicktrick (Apr 15, 2020)

The answer is here:





						245559 – devel/gitaly 12.9.2 poudriere build failure
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

